
Naming a Startup - richclominson
https://failory.com/naming-a-startup
======
Odenwaelder
My favorite is Wix.com -- "wichsen", which is pronounced like "wixen", means
"to jerk off" in german.

Also, the german car company Opel named their SUV "Pajero", which apparently
translates into "wanker" in spanish.

~~~
raicheff
Pajero[0] is a SUV made by the Japanese car company Mitsubishi, not by Opel.

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_Pajero](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_Pajero)

